# Mexican question



## nicklord1 (Jul 9, 2008)

What is a mole in mexican cusine ?

Cheers


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 9, 2008)

nicklord1 said:


> What is a mole in mexican cusine ?
> 
> Cheers


 


It's a sauce.  Most often made with chiles.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 9, 2008)

nicklord1 said:


> What is a mole in mexican cusine ?
> 
> Cheers



It's a complex, long-cooking sauce, usually red, often served with tamales or enchiladas. Its surprise ingredient is unsweetened chocolate. Here's a recipe by Rick Bayless (scroll down for the mole recipe): The 2002 James Beard Foundation Awards: Chef Rick Bayless' Recipe for Roasted Pork Tamales on Starchefs


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 9, 2008)

a misplaced rodent.


----------



## vyapti (Jul 9, 2008)

6.02 x 10^23 misplaced rodents!


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 9, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> It's a sauce. Most often made with chiles.


 
So I'm to assume it's spicey. Mildly, or very?
I've had a jar of Dona Maria Mole' in the pantry for a couple of months and the first ingredient is chili pepper.
 (I like to buy things I usually don't use, so if someone comes to share dinner, they can show me how to use them.)
I can do medium heat, but not more.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 9, 2008)

OK, I am referring to Diana Kennedy's book, From My Mexican Kitchen, to try and explain what a "mole" (pronounced MOH-lay) is. It is complicated, because there are many many kinds, depending on the region you are in. Not all moles contain chocolate, only a few, and there are many different colors - red, yellow, brown, green, black. The main ingredient is always going to be dried chiles, which may or may not be hot. Most of them aren't, just tasty. I see Dona Maria Mole on the shelf here all the time, but I've never bought any, so I can't tell you, QS. Generally speaking, Mexican cuisine is not really hot. The heat is added in the form of table salsas, according to taste. A mole is really just a sauce for meat, with many ingredients and layers of wonderful subtle taste. Really good Mexican cooks pride themselves on their moles. I've eaten lots of wonderful moles here, but don't care for the heavy ones with chocolata - too rich.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks, MK.
So it's mixed in the meat while cooking?
Mixed with pork, beef? Looks to heavy for fish.
​


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 9, 2008)

Does this make a red enchilada sauce a mole?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 9, 2008)

Generally, the meat and the sauce are cooked separately. The meat (turkey parts, chicken or pork) is braised and cooked in a seasoned broth. Then the meat is added to the sauce and cooked for another 15-20 minutes. Alot of Mexican cooks seem to cook this way. We were invited to a Mexican home not long ago and served two separate chicken dishes - the chicken was cooked in broth and then added to two different sauces: one was a mole verde and one was a mustard cream sauce. They were both delicious and the chicken was wonderfully moist and tender. You are right about the fish - mole would overpower it. I've never heard of mole with fish (but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen. Maybe in Yucatan.)


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 9, 2008)

Andy M said:
			
		

> Does this make a red enchilada sauce a mole?



I am not an authority, Andy, but I don't think so. Mole is a much more complex taste, with nuts and seeds and lots of different spices and herbs. I counted 29 ingredients in Diana Kennedy's recipe, and I didn't count all the steps, but it took four pages. She says, however, that a good use for the leftover mole is as a sauce for enchiladas. I've also seen recipes for enchiladas with mole sauce, but I don't think that the sauce we generally use for enchiladas quialifies as a true mole.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks, Karen.  I had been reading this thread then we had enchiladas for dinner and it got me thinking.


----------



## Clienta (Jul 9, 2008)

I often use Dona Maria's Mole when I'm in the States to fulfill my mole craving.  (I am just to lazy to make the real thing.)  I cook the chicken then pour the sauce on top & bake until hot serve with rice or shred chicken put in warm lightly sauteed corn tortillas & pour the sauce on top (enchilada de mole...where we live in MX they then top with crema) .  Dona Maria's has a warm aftertaste not spicy hot.  Enjoy!


----------

